# Is there a welcome at Hymer HQ?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, I am in southern Bavaria at the moment and realise that I will be passing within a few miles of Bad Waldsee (Hymer HQ). Anyone been there? I would like to ask a couple of questions about the van and if there are any exhibitions museums have a look at those too.

I don't know what to expect. If you have been there, is there a welcome or just a factory?

Dick


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I am not absolutely certain, but I think they have an annual shutdown for the whole of August. Best to check first.

Colin


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

It's more of a campus than a factory. There is a dealer just down the road where you can have a look at the latest models, buy spares and get repairs done (and they'll probably answer your questions in perfect english), the Edwin Hymer museum where you will be very welcome and the factory itself where you probably won't be quite as welcome.

Bad Waldsee, as its name implies, has a Spa and next to the Spa is a well appointed stellplatz, within easy walking distance of the town with its bars and restaurants.

P&L


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I think they also have an aire type facility for overnighting

curlyboy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you go to the dealership ask for Andreas Lutte, nice guy who speaks good English.


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi,
As Peter&Lin have said Bad Waldsee is a lovely place to visit. You can stay at the Hymer Service Centres Stellplatz which provide you with free electric. The Hymer factory has factory tours on the first Wednesday of each month.

Mick.


----------

